# Unrealistisch hohe Hardware-Anforderungen?



## Balanarius (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren mal wieder mit WoW angefangen. Eigentlich habe ich WoW seit 2010 nicht mehr angerührt.

Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass dieses Spiel auf meinem MSI 28u 4k Screen unter max settings also wirklich alles auf Ultra mit max. Sichtweite und Raytracing etc. pp. auf max. echt zu tun hat die 144 Frames zu packen, die der Screen für Sync fordert. Meist dümpelt es so bei 90 FPS rum.
Dabei sieht die Grafik jetzt eher mittelmäßig aus. Dabei habe ich die Auflösung auch nur auf 100% gelassen.

System siehe Signatur... damit sollte es doch echt keine Probleme geben oder?! Ist jetzt nicht weiter tragisch, aber offenbar ist das nicht sonderlich gut optimiert. Irgendwie nervt es mich aber doch, bei dieser Hardware. Macht ihr auch diese Beobachtung mit anderer Hardware auch oder kann ich da noch was tweaken? Hätte jetzt erwartet, dass das Game ab einer 3070 unter 4k keine Mucken macht.

Mhh..


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2022)

Ich geb Dir nen Tip: Es ist nicht immer die Grafik, die die Leistung fordert.
WoW war ursprünglich ein Single-Core-Werk. Also ein Game das nur einen einzigen CPU-Kern genutzt hat und ist erst im Laufe der Zeit "aufgerüstet" worden.
Schau auf die Auslastung der Graka, wenn die nicht voll ausgelastet ist, dann ist nicht die Graka das Problem, sondern die CPU.

Ich meine ... meine Graka 2015 (vor 7 Jahren) hat sich in 4K schon bei dem Game gelangweilt. (Überleg mal wie lahm die Grakas damals waren).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren früher in irgendwelchen Raids mit zig Raidkollegen die alle Zaubern wie verrückt gerne mal 30 FPS angesagt. Und Du beschwehrst Dich über 90?
Ist wie bei sehr vielen anderen Multiplayer-Games. Am Ende ist es nicht die Graka.


----------



## Balanarius (4. Juni 2022)

Die Erinnerung hatte ich auch. Als ich das damals 2010 zuletzt auf einem damaligen High-End-PC gespielt habe, hat der nur müde darüber gelacht...

und HEUTE: Also meine GPU ist auf 80 Grad unter diesen Settings.. die hat schon gut zu tun ^^, nur die CPU ist mit der AiO noch bei um die 30 Grad und langweilt sich. Das klingt stark danach, dass vom 12900k nur ein Core genutzt wird... klar unterm Strich ist es ja kein Shooter, da reichen unter diesen Settings auch 90 fps aus... finde es dennoch komisch.


----------



## rhalin (4. Juni 2022)

Die Engine wurde ja auch diverse Male erweitert, Beleuchtung etc.
Im Vergleich zu früher sieht das Spiel ja heute ganz anders aus.
Und naja, MMO's fressen teilweise Leistung zum Frühstück, je nach Situation.
100 FPS in 4k finde ich schon o.k., auch mit ner 3090 Ti


----------



## Balanarius (4. Juni 2022)

Stimmt schon... die Anforderungen haben sich auch geändert. 2010 war es vll. 1680x1050, wenn überhaupt und da gab man sich noch mit 60 FPS zufrieden. Heute müssen es 4k sein und nervt es mich schon, wenn die Framerate unter 100 fällt, weil ich den Unterschied zu 60 Hz doch sehr stark wahrnehme...

Aber ich denke dennoch, dass es ein Optimierungsthema ist. Andere Spiele und AAA-Titel laufen bei der Kiste mit 144 fps, teils mehr...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Juni 2022)

Balanarius schrieb:


> Also meine GPU ist auf 80 Grad unter diesen Settings.. die hat schon gut zu tun ^^, nur die CPU ist mit der AiO noch bei um die 30 Grad und langweilt sich. Das klingt stark danach, dass....



...du auf die Auslastung und nicht auf die Temperatur schauen solltest


----------



## Balanarius (5. Juni 2022)

Naja, wenn die gesamte Kiste 680 Watt aus der Dose (hab immer ein Messgerät dran) zieht und die GPU 80 Grad warm wird, wird sie sicher nich idlen 

kann aber dann mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo ingame sehen kann wie die Auslastung der GPU ist


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2022)

Hilft Dir der Afterburner^^


----------



## Balanarius (5. Juni 2022)

Stimmt..das mache ich mal... wobei ich mich zwischenzeitlich mit den 90 bis 144 FPS abgefunden habe... Ist ja nur bei WoW so. Die anderen AAA laufen sauber auf 144. Bei WoW ist das beim Questen oder Raiden gar nicht so dramatisch wie mir jetzt nach einigen Stunden aufgefallen ist.

Am Anfang war ich dennoch kurz geschockt, weil ich das mit dieser Hardware einfach nicht erwartet hätte. Aber wenn ich mir Diablo Immortal so ansehe, dann erwarte ich auch nicht das Blizzard WoW gescheit optimiert bekommt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Juni 2022)

Balanarius schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die gesamte Kiste 680 Watt aus der Dose (hab immer ein Messgerät dran) zieht...



Nett ^^ Ich nehme aber wenigstens mal an unter Last, ja?! Spart dann Heizkosten


----------



## Balanarius (5. Juni 2022)

Ja, in WoW.. natürlich .. Im idle ist das Ding irgendwas bei um die 100...


----------



## Balanarius (6. Juni 2022)

Also... die Auslastung der GPU ist bei 98%...wahnsinn... hätte ich auch nie geglaubt, dass WoW mal eine aktuelle Premium-GPU ans Limit bringt und dabei habe ich die Auflösungskalierung bei 100%. Wenn ich da noch dran schrauben würde, bräuchte ich wohl 2x 3090 ti im Sli


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juni 2022)

Balanarius schrieb:


> Also... die Auslastung der GPU ist bei 98%...wahnsinn... hätte ich auch nie geglaubt, dass WoW mal eine aktuelle Premium-GPU ans Limit bringt und dabei habe ich die Auflösungskalierung bei 100%. Wenn ich da noch dran schrauben würde, bräuchte ich wohl 2x 3090 ti im Sli


Falls du mehr FPS haben möchtest würde ich mal schauen ob du nicht RTX auschalten möchtest das sollte deutlich an Leistung bringen. Und der Unterschied sollte sich in WOW in grenzen halten.
Einfach mal testen.
Wie sieht den der Takt der 3090ti in WOW aus ?


----------



## Balanarius (7. Juni 2022)

das mit RT probiere ich mal aus...
Hier die Clocks ingame
Da geht schon was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanarius (7. Juni 2022)

also RTX off hat einiges gebracht... Temps so um die 75 Grad und Auslastung um die 75... optisch kaum ein Unterschied, dafür aber stabile 144 Frames.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2022)

Oha, die haben ja einiges umgebaut in der Engine die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Balanarius (8. Juni 2022)

Ich war da auch erstaunt... Die Grafik sieht um Welten besser aus, gerade in den neuen Gebieten. Habe sogar mal meine alten Screenshots rausgeholt.  Dennoch hinkt sie natürlich anderen Spielen weit hinterher. Es ist jetzt kein Cyberpunk 2077  Ich denke, bei WoW hätte man in Anbetracht der Auslastung meiner GPU sicher deutlich mehr rausholen können.


----------

